# RRA Coyote carbine



## MGTEXAS (Jan 30, 2010)

Does anyone hae any opinions on this rifle? I have narrowed my selection down and this is one that I know virtually noting about. The light weight is a big plus to me. I have always hunted with bolt guns. I am ready to make the move.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I personally don't have any experience with that gun, but I would think anything made by Rock River would be quality stuff.


----------



## MGTEXAS (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks Chris, that is what figure also. I saw one the other day that was slightly used and included multiple mags for under 1000. it sold before i could make up my mind. Did I see that you commented somewhere that you are moving down here to TX?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes sir.... Austin area as of March 1


----------



## MGTEXAS (Jan 30, 2010)

well, chris that is good news. I have some info for you I am just an hour north of there and am starting a new area of about 330 sq miles with very little calling pressure. Are you interested? It is avail all year long with a few times where there is no access and there are a few rules. if you want e mail me at [email protected] and i can fill you in.


----------



## MudEngineer (Jul 12, 2010)

I have the Rock River Predator Pursuit with the same ACE stock and I love it. I believe that it weighs about the same as the Coyote and both have a 3/4 MOA accuracy guarantee. I just sent it in to get a JP Tactical stainless steel brake put on it. Can't wait to get it back and be able to see those bullets hit and see those prairie dogs exploding.


----------



## Casper (Mar 15, 2011)

I have the coyoyte carbine w/16 inch barrel. It is a little heavier than say the R-15. It is a tack driver tho and I don't think I would trade it for any other AR. I have a nikon coyote special on it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Casper, welcome to the forum.


----------



## ryan.1187 (May 5, 2011)

Casper how do you like that combination? I just placed my order for the RRA Coyote Carbine, and was thinking about putting the coyote special on it. With the long wait on the RR's i have alot of time to decide what i want to mount on it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum ryan.1187.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

There are several guys here with the Coyote Special, some but not all on AR's, shoot a PM to Ebbs, and subscribe to Haus of Guns, he wrote a great review on it.


----------



## Casper (Mar 15, 2011)

ryan1187 Sorry took so long to reply but I love the setup I have. I put a designator on top of the scope and it is unbelievable.


----------

